# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hi at all



## Aleix Llovet (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi!
I'm from Barcelona Catalunya, and my english it's very bad, but I'll try to have a good comunication with all.

This is my acuarium:










I'll show more specs of the acuarium,

wwwallace


----------



## Aleix Llovet (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi!
I'm from Barcelona Catalunya, and my english it's very bad, but I'll try to have a good comunication with all.

This is my acuarium:










I'll show more specs of the acuarium,

wwwallace


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Welcome to the board wwwallace!
Love your tank, what size is it?

I'm going to move your post over to the Picture Gallery!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## imported_aquaverde (May 5, 2003)

Great looking tank. Pic looks so dynamic.

Love it!

James

armchair aquarist and former algae farmer


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Absolutley beautiful


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I hope you don't mind, but I had to post a picture of this in the Show Tanks and Biotopes forum on Simplydiscus.

If you're interested, follow the link:

http://www.simplydiscus.com/forum/index.php?board=7;action=display;threadid=11933;start=0#lastPost

Best,
Phil


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

amazing. my dream tank. i love how your cardinals actually stay in a group.


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

amazing. my dream tank. i love how your cardinals stay in group


----------

